# 4/10/08 - Paint Creek State Park Named Volunteer Park Of The Year



## Ohio News RSS (Mar 1, 2008)

Successful volunteer efforts at Paint Creek State Park in Ross County earned it recognition as the 2007 "Volunteer Park of the Year" during the annual Ohio State Parks Managers Meeting on Tuesday.

More...


----------

